# Lucy...skip it...



## billc (Aug 8, 2014)

Lucy...this movie is very deceptive...it has an interesting premise but is actually different from the trailer...it leads you to believe that gaining more access to her brain turns her into a super fighter taking it to the bad guys...not so much...it is probably more like the Johnny Depp movie where he gets shot and put into a computer...if you are looking for marital arts and shooting action...skip this...

Actually, it isn't even good if you don't mind the bait and switch from the trailer...if you see it late night on cable as you are surfing...keep surfing...


----------



## Touch Of Death (Aug 8, 2014)

billc said:


> Lucy...this movie is very deceptive...it has an interesting premise but is actually different from the trailer...it leads you to believe that gaining more access to her brain turns her into a super fighter taking it to the bad guys...not so much...it is probably more like the Johnny Depp movie where he gets shot and put into a computer...if you are looking for marital arts and shooting action...skip this...
> 
> Actually, it isn't even good if you don't mind the bait and switch from the trailer...if you see it late night on cable as you are surfing...keep surfing...


I finally watched hellrider. It was so bad, I couldn't stop watching it. I will catch this movie someday, and probably agree with you.


----------



## Steve (Aug 8, 2014)

I enjoyed the movie.  Not the greatest movie I've ever seen, but certainly a good one to watch.  I've give it 6 or 7 out of 10.

And scarlett johansson...  hubba, hubba.

View attachment $scarlett-johansson-lucy.jpg


----------

